# Channel Locks



## Titan Plumbing

As my Channel locks were slipping on a piece of black pipe yesterday, I wondered how often you have to replace yours. Seems like I get about a year out of mine.

These are what I use.


----------



## Lifer

One of the first tools I ever bought was a good pair of Chanel lock 10" they are Chanel lock name brand ( blue handle ) and more money then the rest but, if it will same one blood blister and a pile of frustration i will own nothing else .. 

13 years and counting .. same pair .

Lifer..


----------



## SlickRick

I carry 2 pair of pump pliers, and some of those German jobbers. They don't last like they did back in the day. They used to be made from better metal it seems.


----------



## OldSchool

Titan Plumbing said:


> As my Channel locks were slipping on a piece of black pipe yesterday, I wondered how often you have to replace yours. Seems like I get about a year out of mine.
> 
> These are what I use.


Are those Channel Locks the brand????

Because those are the only type I buy ...like the picture above....

Here we buy them under the brand name of Ridgid


----------



## Titan Plumbing

OldSchool said:


> Are those Channel Locks the brand????
> 
> Because those are the only type I buy ...like the picture above....
> 
> Here we buy them under the brand name of Ridgid


Nah, those are Reed's version. I buy Whitco, Reed, Ridgid or whatever are on the wall behind the counter.

I've tried the actual Channel Lock brand and some of those German jobbies, just don't have the same feel as this type.


----------



## SlickRick

Douglas used to make good ones. Now they have a dull finish and hang up.


----------



## Lifer

these are the ones i use...


----------



## OldSchool

Lifer said:


> these are the ones i use...


*Ouch ... knuckle Busters*


----------



## Studman420

I think that Chanel locks is the best tool out there I've used it from twisting pipe to knotching wood and fixing cars off brand is just not worth the time


----------



## Will

http://wildetool.com/home.cfm

Best money can buy:thumbsup:


----------



## ap plumbing

the blue chanel locks it what I use....... Have you guys used those chanel locks vice grips before?


----------



## plumbpro

I've had knipex, I like those better than your standard Chanel locks, I bought some Irwin groove locks about 6 mos ago, seem to hold up and they lock in place so when the drop they don't lose their place.


----------



## plbgbiz

These are the best for me...


----------



## stillaround

Ive tried the others, I like 430 and 440 most common....all purpose tool.....and they are sold at the big box store for your shopping convenience.


----------



## user2090

Not to derail the thread, as I am an avid Channel Lock brand kinda guy, but when I work on Black iron, glavanized or similar material I use my 14" pipe wrenches. 

Why work so hard, and take chances with knuckle busting? 

I have been meaning to buy a 10" pipe wrench for the really tight spots.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Indie said:


> Not to derail the thread, as I am an avid Channel Lock brand kinda guy, but when I work on Black iron, glavanized or similar material I use my 14" pipe wrenches.
> 
> Why work so hard, and take chances with knuckle busting?
> 
> I have been meaning to buy a 10" pipe wrench for the really tight spots.



DON'T FORGET ABOUT THE 6" AND 4" PIPE WRENCHS BY RIDGID ! :thumbup:


----------



## MACPLUMB777

I USE NOTHING BUT CHANNEL LOCKS ! I LOSE THEM BUT IN IN 30 PLUS 
YEARS OF PLUMBING I HAVE NEVER WORN ANY OUT NO MATTER HOW LONG I HAVE OWNED THEM :thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber

I own (4) pairs of channel locks:

Large pair for installing Douglas flush valves,
(2) 14" pairs, (1) regular and (1) where I cut the handles short, for pedestal sink drains, 
and (1) mini pair for tight spots.


----------



## Proud Plumber

Titan Plumbing said:


> As my Channel locks were slipping on a piece of black pipe yesterday, I wondered how often you have to replace yours. Seems like I get about a year out of mine.
> 
> These are what I use.



I use knipex as well as the water pump style shown in your pics. I buy them with an orange handle from Wolverine Brass. Yes they do seem to wear out mostly because they are imported junk. The knipex never wear out I just lose them once in a while they are pricey but a well designed tool. Channel locks have always felt very uncomfortable and I can never seem to get them to line up with my big ole beat up hands. I do own a big pair of CL for flush valves etc.


----------



## easttexasplumb

I own hundreds of pliers, if just knew where I left them.


----------



## Bayside500

i just use sears craftsmen pliers, lifetime warranty works for me


----------



## gitnerdun

I like the german ones from sears, but I hate having to push the button to adjust them.

And don't you just love it when people hold them upside down? For some reason they think I'm nuts when I tell them so.


----------



## rooter911

Titan Plumbing said:


> As my Channel locks were slipping on a piece of black pipe yesterday, I wondered how often you have to replace yours. Seems like I get about a year out of mine.
> 
> These are what I use.


Reed makes the best i was turned on to reed channel locks from a plumber in buss for 55 years. So I started using them. They are much better than the channel lock brand


----------



## DIZ

plumbpro said:


> I've had knipex, I like those better than your standard Chanel locks, I bought some Irwin groove locks about 6 mos ago, seem to hold up and they lock in place so when the drop they don't lose their place.


My friend has a pair of knipex's. He swears by them. I used them a couple of times when my channel locks and irwins wouldnt get the job done, the knipex's felt like pure quality and gripped like I had a kung-fu he-man grip. Scratching my head as to why I havent yet purchased a couple of pairs.


----------



## plumbpro

DIZ said:


> My friend has a pair of knipex's. He swears by them. I used them a couple of times when my channel locks and irwins wouldnt get the job done, the knipex's felt like pure quality and gripped like I had a kung-fu he-man grip. Scratching my head as to why I havent yet purchased a couple of pairs.


The Irwin's with the button that the big boxes sell are similar to knipex, half the price-not sure how they hold up in the long run. A knipex will last a few years.


----------



## DIZ

plumbpro said:


> The Irwin's with the button that the big boxes sell are similar to knipex, half the price-not sure how they hold up in the long run. A knipex will last a few years.


I have broken 2 of the Irwins now, took them back to HD with no receipt, no prob. Same with tape measures. 

As for them being similar to Knipex's, I dont see the similarities. Ergonomically and functionally different.


----------



## ironandfire

I keep several 440G's, at least two in my bucket. Like the ones shown here.(see picture)


----------



## user2090

ironandfire said:


> I keep several 440G's, at least two in my bucket. Like the ones shown here.(see picture)



I'm guessing that the Rick Springfield cd case was placed in the picture as a joke right? :laughing:

Man, that's a good one. No way a plumber is listening to that. :blink:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

I feel naked without my knipex locking channels.

Tried the blue handle type, the jaw's teeth don't conform to rounder objects that I'm constantly trying to turn/tighten/loosen.


The pictures above, not all of those are locking. I use the locking type because I've damaged my hands way too many times with other types. 

The "lock" guarantees me it won't lose its position... it's worth having that security. 

I've thrown many cheap channel locks into people's yards, garbage, at oncoming cars so I don't ever have to deal with them ever again.


----------



## ironandfire

Springfield kicks ass!


----------



## Epox

Bayside500 said:


> i just use sears craftsmen pliers, lifetime warranty works for me


Agrees, they lost money on me, I like the no question asked deal just turn them in and a nice shiny pair goes out the door. Thinking I prefer Channel Lock brand though.


----------



## service guy

JERRYMAC said:


> I USE NOTHING BUT CHANNEL LOCKS ! I LOSE THEM BUT IN IN 30 PLUS
> YEARS OF PLUMBING I HAVE NEVER WORN ANY OUT NO MATTER HOW LONG I HAVE OWNED THEM :thumbup:


I can't imagine having to replace my blue-handled *channel locks brand*. I own 4 different sizes and they last for LIFE. Same with Ridgid pipe wrenches.
as for the other brands: HAVING TO REPLACE THEM EVERY YEAR!!!??? Just buy channel-locks next time, and its the LAST TIME!:thumbsup:


----------



## Associated Plum

Will said:


> http://wildetool.com/home.cfm
> 
> Best money can buy:thumbsup:


 
I perfer the Wilde water pump pliers without the coatings on the handles. IMO are the best available and easy to adjust with one hand.


----------



## plumber p

Channel Locks (420) over here!


----------



## U666A

I'm a 430 kind of guy but keep a set of 420's close by for those tight spaces.

My dad borrowed a brand new set of 480's from work and wrapped them up for my birthday. I laughed, but was disappointed when I had to give them back.
Lol.


----------



## U666A

I'm a 430 kind of guy but keep a set of 420's close by for those tight spaces.

My dad borrowed a brand new set of 480's from work and wrapped them%2


----------



## Bill

Cant remember who makes mine. Got 2 big pair and 2 small ones. Had them about 7 years now and still can break a bolt without them slipping.

They have blueish handles, but the name has long since wore off


----------



## Plumbducky

Gee, I must be doing something wrong. I seem to wear the teeth out of my Channel Locks and have to replace them about once a year.


----------



## Proud Plumber

Plumbducky said:


> Gee, I must be doing something wrong. I seem to wear the teeth out of my Channel Locks and have to replace them about once a year.


It's a Tundra Thing


----------



## Redwood

Plumbducky said:


> Gee, I must be doing something wrong. I seem to wear the teeth out of my Channel Locks and have to replace them about once a year.


Ya gotta stop squeezing them like a Girlie Man...
All that stuff slipping around in the jaws wears them out.... :laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Found one of my oldest sets of Knipex locking channels today, it had been MIA now for months, maybe over a year. 

Some of the red covering on the handle is missing so I'm going to reseal it. 

Those original channel locks? 

I don't know how you all use them. They have flat jaws on them, and my knipex's have an indenture to grab a nut/or dielectric. 

I bought a large and small blue handled pair of channel locks that I disliked them so much I gave them away, and I have another IRWIN set that is made similar to my knipex, but the teeth are wide, the jaw has a shorter throat to the mouth of the pliers and just seems like they built it for brawn, not functionality or comfort while using. Heavy as well.


The guy I gave the new blue handle channel locks to, loved the fact he was getting them. To each their own I suppose. :whistling2:


----------



## greenscoutII

I like the Ridgid brand channies. The ones I use have a jaw designed with a notch that lends its self well to grabbing round things or large hex fittings.


----------



## Proud Plumber

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Found one of my oldest sets of Knipex locking channels today, it had been MIA now for months, maybe over a year.
> 
> Some of the red covering on the handle is missing so I'm going to reseal it.
> 
> Those original channel locks?
> 
> I don't know how you all use them. They have flat jaws on them, and my knipex's have an indenture to grab a nut/or dielectric.
> 
> I bought a large and small blue handled pair of channel locks that I disliked them so much I gave them away, and I have another IRWIN set that is made similar to my knipex, but the teeth are wide, the jaw has a shorter throat to the mouth of the pliers and just seems like they built it for brawn, not functionality or comfort while using. Heavy as well.
> 
> 
> The guy I gave the new blue handle channel locks to, loved the fact he was getting them. To each their own I suppose. :whistling2:


Totally agree, I learned recently that the sears craftsman version are the same locking type I have been buying for years just 10 bucks cheaper. Knipex manufactures them and all they do is dip the handles a second time to make them black you can see the knipex red on the top of the handle. Well worth it!!!!!!! The price the show inline is not what I paid, I gave thirtyish bucks for them.

http://www.craftsman.com/shc/s/p_10...keyword=pliers&prdNo=2&blockNo=2&blockType=L2


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Proud Plumber said:


> Totally agree, I learned recently that the sears craftsman version are the same locking type I have been buying for years just 10 bucks cheaper. Knipex manufactures them and all they do is dip the handles a second time to make them black you can see the knipex red on the top of the handle. Well worth it!!!!!!! The price the show inline is not what I paid, I gave thirtyish bucks for them.
> 
> http://www.craftsman.com/shc/s/p_10...keyword=pliers&prdNo=2&blockNo=2&blockType=L2


 
If you're like me, the first time you used them, you were sold on their design, instantly.


About 14 years ago I installed a water heater heater for a fellow that offered to let me use his pair as I told him I had to go up to the truck and get mine.


It wasn't a week later I remembered seeing that exact design on a Snap-on truck, and bought my first one at $58 for the large size. 

I bought my set of 3, 3 different sizes for $108 which brings all 4 to around $175.00 if I had to buy them all over again.

I have 3 in my posession, one (second up from smallest) is missing that'll eventually turn up when I start cleaning around the shop. The smallest one (6") is getting the most use every day, love the super thin jaws and they are strong.


----------



## JK949

Alright you Knipex/Craftsman guys intrigue me. Plus I like having things no one else does, especially if I get more done.


----------



## PlumberJake

Thanks for making me spend $30 bucks today. I was driving by Sears and just had to go in and check em out. They had a 7" and a 10 ". I bought the 10", but only had one more job to do after that. I can tell a huge difference in grip. I can't wait to use them tomorrow. Looks like my son will soon be inheriting my blue channelocks.

Jake


----------



## Will

You can get the Knipex Cobra 10" and 7" at blowes for $29.99 for the pair. May just be locally, but thought I'd like y'all know anyway. Nice pliers btw, not as good as the Wilde pliers I'm used to, but I like how the head is narrow. Seems like they will come in handy in a tight spot.


----------



## JK949

Will said:


> You can get the Knipex Cobra 10" and 7" at blowes for $29.99 for the pair. May just be locally, but thought I'd like y'all know anyway. Nice pliers btw, not as good as the Wilde pliers I'm used to, but I like how the head is narrow. Seems like they will come in handy in a tight spot.



I saw that too and have officially stepped up my pliers game. $15 less than the craftsman set and the red handles will be easier to spot in my tool bag.:thumbsup:


----------



## woberkrom

I have the knipex as well.

Really, really nice.

I don't know if this is the best way to put this, but what sets the knipex design apart is that with the two jaws, the one interlocks "between" the other, instead of "on the side".

You can see what I am talking about in the pic.

--Will


----------



## JK949

Just playing around with them and I noticed that the wider the jaws spread, the closer the handles get.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

JK949 said:


> Just playing around with them and I noticed that the wider the jaws spread, the closer the handles get.


 

Don't know if you like that or hate it, but I've found that given they are closer, I can grip them tighter to keep whatever I'm working on from slipping.

Found out I have 4 different sized ones, and 2nd one from the smallest is missing right now. 

Found the largest set I have, 12" and perfect for cranking any threaded connection, short of a pipe wrench.


----------



## JK949

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Don't know if you like that or hate it, but I've found that given they are closer, I can grip them tighter to keep whatever I'm working on from slipping.


Exactly what I was thinking, looking forward to going to work tomorrow.:thumbup:


----------



## b4cz28

I know this is an old thread but I am in the process of buying some new tools to get back to work. I had always only liked to use Whitco's but I can't find any at HD, Sears or Lowes. I was at Sears earlier today and I saw the Knipex and the same thing made by Craftsman. The ones by craftsman had this little button that sticks out. They feel great but has anyone had any trouble with getting caught on things or breaking?


----------



## HOMER

channel lock 430 is 10" plier and has jaw max of 2".

knipex or craftsmen jaw max 1½"







also helpful to have a narrow jaw width style pliers for backing up in tight situations


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

b4cz28 said:


> I know this is an old thread but I am in the process of buying some new tools to get back to work. I had always only liked to use Whitco's but I can't find any at HD, Sears or Lowes. I was at Sears earlier today and I saw the Knipex and the same thing made by Craftsman. The ones by craftsman had this little button that sticks out. They feel great but has anyone had any trouble with getting caught on things or breaking?


 
I broke one of mine off on the smallest pair, and every once in awhile that button will depress in rare situations. Namely the removal of a holding nut for a fill valve. 

Other than that, no issues.


I read one of my posts on here about having 4 of them... down to 3, 1 of them is a duplicate size and I don't know where that one went. 

I use those wrenches daily and couldn't work without them. Super light and strong, thin jaws which come in very handy in some applications.


----------



## b4cz28

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I broke one of mine off on the smallest pair, and every once in awhile that button will depress in rare situations. Namely the removal of a holding nut for a fill valve.
> 
> Other than that, no issues.
> 
> 
> I read one of my posts on here about having 4 of them... down to 3, 1 of them is a duplicate size and I don't know where that one went.
> 
> I use those wrenches daily and couldn't work without them. Super light and strong, thin jaws which come in very handy in some applications.


And the Craftsmans are the same thing? or just a copy?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

b4cz28 said:


> And the Craftsmans are the same thing? or just a copy?


 
I believe they are carbon copy to knipex. Mine were all purchased off a Mac Tool truck. Probably could of saved myself some money buying at sears but they've more than earned their keep with me. 

I've owned quite a few over the years and ever since I laid eyes on the set a fellow let me borrow that one day, I've been sold on the leverage they provide when turning/tightening. 

The thin design is what sold me more than anything. Thin = light


----------



## b4cz28

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I believe they are carbon copy to knipex. Mine were all purchased off a Mac Tool truck. Probably could of saved myself some money buying at sears but they've more than earned their keep with me.
> 
> I've owned quite a few over the years and ever since I laid eyes on the set a fellow let me borrow that one day, I've been sold on the leverage they provide when turning/tightening.
> 
> The thin design is what sold me more than anything. Thin = light


 
Looks like I'll be spending some more money:thumbup:


----------



## Will

b4cz28 said:


> I know this is an old thread but I am in the process of buying some new tools to get back to work. I had always only liked to use Whitco's but I can't find any at HD, Sears or Lowes. I was at Sears earlier today and I saw the Knipex and the same thing made by Craftsman. The ones by craftsman had this little button that sticks out. They feel great but has anyone had any trouble with getting caught on things or breaking?



http://wildetool.com/

I have the Knipex and Wilde Pliers. Knipex are nice, but the Wilde Pliers are better made for Plumbing. Order them online if one of your suppliers don't carry them.


----------



## HOMER

Will said:


> http://wildetool.com/
> 
> I have the Knipex and Wilde Pliers. Knipex are nice, but the Wilde Pliers are better made for Plumbing. Order them online if one of your suppliers don't carry them.


Wilde has a jaw max of 2 1/8" ..

ordered a couple of pairs to try..

"WILL" let you know


----------



## Will

You will like them.


----------



## HOMER

Sent from the phone........

Just got the Wilde brand pliers.

Here's a look.

Will use them for a while and report back.

Thanks Will.


----------



## U666A

Plain and simple...

If they don't say "channel-lock" on them, they're not channel locks!

Can I get an Amen?!?


----------



## yodathlete

I've got 3 different brands I've used I have a pair of husky's (they suck), a pair of channel lock brand (great) and I have my grandfathers old crescent brand from the late 60s. The crescents are baby channys and they are great but 10"+ I go with channel locks brand


----------



## plbgbiz

U666A said:


> ...Can I get an Amen?!?


----------



## Will

U666A said:


> Plain and simple...
> 
> If they don't say "channel-lock" on them, they're not channel locks!
> 
> Can I get an Amen?!?



Nope sure can't.:no: Channel Locks just don't do it.


----------



## pauliplumber

Up until a few years ago I always used standard flat jaw pliers. The first tim I tried a pair of v groove pleirs I couldn't' believe how much better they were. I have a pair of ridgids and a pair of rothenbergers (look just like knipex). 

You flat jaw plier plumbers don't know what your missing.

Never liked chanellock brand pliers.


----------



## c-note

Titan Plumbing said:


> As my Channel locks were slipping on a piece of black pipe yesterday, I wondered how often you have to replace yours. Seems like I get about a year out of mine.
> 
> These are what I use.


i use gas channel locks they are positioned to grab the pipe like a vise


----------



## Redwood

c-note said:


> i use gas channel locks they are positioned to grab the pipe like a vise


Post an Intro will you!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

HOMER said:


> Sent from the phone........
> 
> Just got the Wilde brand pliers.
> 
> Here's a look.
> 
> Will use them for a while and report back.
> 
> Thanks Will.


Slip joint pliers is what we call those I love them


----------



## Keepitinthe70's

Just found a pair of 440's in a crawl that I left 2 years ago. :thumbup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Keepitinthe70's said:


> Just found a pair of 440's in a crawl that I left 2 years ago. :thumbup:


Cool. Can I borrow them for two years ????


----------



## Keepitinthe70's

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Cool. Can I borrow them for two years ????


 
Sure. You pay shipping

My supplier just switched to irwin and was having a sale on channelocks, picked some 480's for 20 dollars.


----------



## Plumber patt

HOMER said:


> Sent from the phone........
> 
> Just got the Wilde brand pliers.
> 
> Here's a look.
> 
> Will use them for a while and report back.
> 
> Thanks Will.


Ooo I like the yellow handles, something different from the standard reds, where did u find those?


----------



## Will

Yea I like the Yellow, all of main are the Red handle or rough metal finish. 

Just so y'all know, the Reed Slip Joint Pliers are made by Wilde.


----------



## HOMER

Plumber patt said:


> Ooo I like the yellow handles, something different from the standard reds, where did u find those?


ordered from the website...

they have an option for the yellow handles...

easier to find amongst my blue Channelock handles..

Also , made in USA,by Americans......buy American.


----------



## Will

I like how the (Wilde/Witco) pliers change there jaw positions easier and quicker than a channel style plier. They open wider, have a longer head, easier to grip, and the "notch" on the end of the jaw comes in handy at pulling out nails in wood framing and fit basket strainer nuts. Great pliers.


----------



## GREENPLUM

those are some fancy looking channel locks


----------



## SlickRick

Can you get them with 1 red and 1 yellow handle? That would be Avant-garde.


----------



## Widdershins

Rothenbergers for me -- I still have and use the first ones I bought over 20 years ago.

Dropped the 6" pair down inside of a tiled wall in a commercial bathroom about 5 years ago -- Paid the tilesetter cash out of pocket to pop a tile off so I could retrieve them. Found my Reed mini-cutter inside the wall to -- That was a nice bonus.


----------



## HOMER

Keepitinthe70's said:


> Sure. You pay shipping
> 
> My supplier just switched to irwin and was having a sale on channelocks, picked some 480's for 20 dollars.


480 is the "big azz" channelock.

good buy at $ 20.00

great pliers to remove a water heater gas valve(unitrol)


----------



## Plumber patt

HOMER said:


> ordered from the website...
> 
> they have an option for the yellow handles...
> 
> easier to find amongst my blue Channelock handles..
> 
> Also , made in USA,by Americans......buy American.


I only ask cuz I checked the site and it only gives options for red.... Weird


----------



## DesertOkie

Will said:


> http://wildetool.com/home.cfm
> 
> Best money can buy:thumbsup:


I bought a pair today. I'll see how they work, they seem to be smooth but that wasn't under a house.


----------



## PeckPlumbing

No doubt about the knipex , I even converted my dad who used channel locks for the last 20 years :thumbup:

No one carries wilde here.. good tools for sure though!


----------



## U666A

I can't say it any other way...

If it doesn't say "channel lock" on them, then they're just not channel locks!


----------



## MAC

I bought some knipex at lowes on clearance for $36 came with a 10" and a 7" plier. Can't seem to Handle as easy as my Douglas pliers.


----------



## GREENPLUM

i got a 3 pack channel locks small, med , large and a 6 in 1 screwdriver for 28 bucks @ lowes.

cant beat that price


----------



## Txmasterplumber

I'm with Will, Wilde are the best... but I use the 11" with the notched tips. I've had as many as 6pr at one time, but again, where did I leave them ( or which one of my guys have them now) I had a pair for probably over 10 years, but lost them a couple months ago. Left them on the bedrail of the truck, and drove off. Got to find some more, cus I don't like the tongue and groove pliers. 

http://wildetool.com/catid.cfm?id=25


----------



## Titan Plumbing

I ended up buying some Knipex. Great pliers, the one handed adjustment is difficult to get used to, overall I like them better. I especially like the thinner jaws and the extra gripping power.

Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## OakumJoe

I've got Kleins, Knipex and Channelock. Knipex and Kleins are my favorites, the jaws seem to wear down on the Channelocks a little faster.

Still to this day I have yet to wear out a pair before I (or someone else) lost them.


----------



## RW Plumbing

Titan Plumbing said:


> As my Channel locks were slipping on a piece of black pipe yesterday, I wondered how often you have to replace yours. Seems like I get about a year out of mine.
> 
> These are what I use.


I've never had a pair wear out. Probably because I lose them first. I have like 10 pairs for channel locks because I'm always losing them.


----------



## Redwood

HOMER said:


> 480 is the "big azz" channelock.


Yep sez "Big AZZ" right on em....:laughing:


----------



## sikxsevn

U666A said:


> I can't say it any other way...
> 
> If it doesn't say "channel lock" on them, then they're just not channel locks!


I just dont understand why anyone would want to use Channel Lock pliers after using the Knipex or Wilde(Douglas, Gunk, Ridgid, etc), sorry!

As to them wearing out, my Ridgid pliers lasted about a year before they wore out ad started slipping


----------



## HOMER

Plumber patt said:


> I only ask cuz I checked the site and it only gives options for red.... Weird


I guess only the g253 are available with yellow handle

it's in the news window : press release : 

http://wildetool.com/catid.cfm?id=29

*Press Release*

Hiawatha, KS, July 28, 2011 – Wilde Tool Co., Inc. announces that you can now buy their G253 Wilde 10” Water Pump Pliers with classic yellow grips. 
View Press Release


----------



## DesertOkie

Got a pair of wilde the other day, they work ok except for getting a grip on small stuff. Has anyone else used the Nutbuster channel locks?


----------



## sikxsevn

DesertOkie said:


> anyone else used the Nutbuster channel locks?


You mean knucklebusters?


----------



## evan

I use the nutbuster!! I love those things. Great Tool :thumbup:


----------



## DesertOkie

sikxsevn said:


> You mean knucklebusters?


Nutbusters, they rock.


----------



## GREENPLUM

Ive busted alot of nutts....


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Just got these last week!!! I love them...


----------



## sikxsevn

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Just got these last week!!! I love them...


Another believer!


----------



## Will

I like that style of Knipex (alligator i think) better than the "fixed" Cobra style. I own 4 of the Cobras(2 of the 7" and 2 of the 10"), but I like the slip joint style of those better. I used to have two of those and lost them, they where nice, but still not as well rounded as the Wilde pliers(imo).


----------



## HOMER

Here are the Wilde pliers after a couple of months

the grip came off the handle ... dropped a wtr htr into a smitty pan that was too small and could not get the wtr htr out.I used the Wilde pliers to peel the sheet metal smitty pan away from wtr htr and the grip started loosening up.(easy enough to repair )

the movable handle has no taper to hold the grip..
the fixed handle has a taper and prevents grip from moving

channel locks have taper on both handles..never had this happen with channel locks.

the pliers themselves other than that have been great..

the black satin finish seems to stand up way better to the wet environment plumbers live in


----------



## mtfallsmikey

Titan Plumbing said:


> As my Channel locks were slipping on a piece of black pipe yesterday, I wondered how often you have to replace yours. Seems like I get about a year out of mine.
> 
> These are what I use.


 
Geez Alert!!! These look like the old Solder Seal "water pump" pliers we used to get back in the day, handles were yellow tho. They were far superior then C-Locks, IMO


----------



## MattL

I have channel locks 426's, 430's, and 440's and a pair of Knipex Alligators #88-250's I also have a few pair of pliers that walk off when people ask to "borrow" them so I got creative with a sharpie (see picture) and people seem to bring them back with the sharpie marker all over them! It may be immature but hey! It works!


----------



## U666A

MattL said:


> I have channel locks 426's, 430's, and 440's and a pair of Knipex Alligators #88-250's I also have a few pair of pliers that walk off when people ask to "borrow" them so I got creative with a sharpie (see picture) and people seem to bring them back with the sharpie marker all over them! It may be immature but hey! It works!
> 
> <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12565"/>


Whatever works to be able to identify them when they're in someone else's pocket...

I write my name on the back of the blade, about 20' up my tape measures... "oh yeah?!?"


----------



## 504Plumber

U666A said:


> Whatever works to be able to identify them when they're in someone else's pocket...
> 
> I write my name on the back of the blade, about 20' up my tape measures... "oh yeah?!?"


Too bad handles stick out of my pockets, they fall out if they are right side up. I only use rigid though, have 2 pair that have been through hell over 2 years and still have lots of grip.


----------



## Mississippiplum

Here is what I use, the irwin's are beat to piss but they still have their teeth.


----------



## SHAUN C

sikxsevn said:


> Another believer!


Bought my first knipex about a month ago, They are freakin awesome!


----------



## ChrisConnor

I have those angled Irwin for serious biting and use the plain old Douglass yellow handled pliers for everyday. Those Irwins are nice, but they are too thick for toilet repairs as the profile is thicker on one side.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

ChrisConnor said:


> I have those angled Irwin for serious biting and use the plain old Douglass yellow handled pliers for everyday. Those Irwins are nice, but they are too thick for toilet repairs as the profile is thicker on one side.


That's how I use knipex. I always carry my slip joint pliers and a Lenox 10 in one screw driver!!!


----------



## DesertOkie

I bought some wilde's a while back. I have not been impressed, they got tossed a few yards today, nothing worse than working in a hole with tools you don't like. I guess I'll stick to channels.


----------



## SlickRick

DesertOkie said:


> I bought some wilde's a while back. I have not been impressed, they got tossed a few yards today, nothing worse than working in a hole with tools you don't like. I guess I'll stick to channels.


Have you tried the Knipex? At first I thought they were to wierd for me, now I got to have them.


----------



## DesertOkie

What style do you use? If it is the style with the center diamond do the hold better than the channel brand of the same style?


----------



## SlickRick

DesertOkie said:


> What style do you use? If it is the style with the center diamond do the hold better than the channel brand of the same style?


Style, what style? I may have gotten in over my head. The black ones with the red handles.


----------



## Widdershins

You actually have more surface gripping area with the diamond pattern.


----------



## DesertOkie

SlickRick said:


> Style, what style? I may have gotten in over my head. The black ones with the red handles.



I'm just going by what I have read on this thread:laughing: I've heard Gators and some other style. Post a pick


----------



## Titan Plumbing

These are the ones I finally broke down and bought...because of the glowing recommendations here of course.

I did notice they have "water pump" style...interesting.










http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=1216&L=1&page=groups&groupID=1368


----------



## DesertOkie

OK the channel lock 422 style is what I am asking about. They suck, I thought they would be great, all they do is groove the pipe.


----------



## DesertOkie

Titan Plumbing said:


> These are the ones I finally broke down and bought...because of the glowing recommendations here of course.
> 
> I did notice they have "water pump" style...interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=1216&L=1&page=groups&groupID=1368


And your opinion is.......... drum roll please.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Well, I've been using them now for about 6 months, I think. Better gripping no doubt, the smaller thickness of the jaws is great for intricate work (pulling splinters). But the slip joint system does take some getting used to.

I own 2 pair now if that tells you anything...


----------



## SlickRick

DesertOkie said:


> I'm just going by what I have read on this thread:laughing: I've heard Gators and some other style. Post a pick


OK, I went out in the mud and cold, in my house shoes ,to declare that I have the same ones Titan posted a picture of.


----------



## DesertOkie

SlickRick said:


> OK, I went out in the mud and cold, in my house shoes ,to declare that I have the same ones Titan posted a picture of.


You forgot uphill.


----------



## fhrace

i lost my pair of witcos and i miss them alot. they fit 1/2" black pipe perfectly


----------



## PlumberJ

Channel lock is the brand I like the most. Its what I always have used.


----------



## Airgap

Titan Plumbing said:


> These are the ones I finally broke down and bought...because of the glowing recommendations here of course.
> 
> I did notice they have "water pump" style...interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=1216&L=1&page=groups&groupID=1368


I was surprised to see these are sold at Lowe's...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Airgap said:


> I was surprised to see these are sold at Lowe's...


Does lowes warranty them like sears?? You break them and take them to sears the replace them. I like them but I still use the good ole slip joint pliers on traps


----------



## Titan Plumbing

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Does lowes warranty them like sears?? You break them and take them to sears the replace them. I like them but I still use the good ole slip joint pliers on traps


I think if you tried them, you would switch...I did. And that was not an easy thing for me to do.


----------



## Qball415

Made by Germans....at least not in China for once.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Titan Plumbing said:


> I think if you tried them, you would switch...I did. And that was not an easy thing for me to do.


I have some knipex !!!! I just prefer old school pliers on slip joints!! They fit better!!


----------



## plbgbiz

Titan Plumbing said:


> I think if you tried them, you would switch...I did. And that was not an easy thing for me to do.


I did and still prefer my Channel Locks. If I remember correctly the Knips had a thinner handle than I am used to. They made my delicate hands hurt.


----------



## Mega Smash

Associated Plum said:


> I perfer the Wilde water pump pliers without the coatings on the handles. IMO are the best available and easy to adjust with one hand.


I have two pairs of Wildes, and one pair of smooth jaw Wilde pliers (great for chrome flush valves and spuds.

One large set of Channel Lock pump pliers, and a set of these for plastic union traps.










Smaller, and better gripping action than regular pliers (on plastic unions)


----------



## billy_awesome

Great thread!

I'd be useless without two pairs of my red water pump pliers!
I like to ALWAYS keep them in my back pockets!!!

But seriously......14 years with the same pair of pliers? You must have a chain on them attached to your....well.....never mind.......

I just buy the cheap ones shown on the first post.......why buy expensive tools when your just going to lose them in a joist cavity or steel beam in the attic??????


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

The smallest version of this wrench is perfect for bonnet nuts for the newer monitor series delta tub and shower valves. 

I use mine almost weekly.


----------



## Mississippiplum

I got the same pair, they work great on PVC unions too.


----------



## Qball415

I use them under sinks on 1-1/2 cement swivel abs p-traps.


----------



## Mississippiplum

Qball415 said:


> I use them under sinks on 1-1/2 cement swivel abs p-traps.


Same here, but on PVC swivel traps.


----------



## DesertOkie

Picked up two sets of Knipex today 1- 10" gator and 1- 10" cobra. I'll try them out and see how they are. I like them so far.


----------



## Will

I have 2 pairs of Cobras. Used to have the Alligator style, but lost'em. I like the Alligator style a lot better than the "fixed" style of the Cobras.


----------



## Tommy plumber

In my humble opinion, it's best to have (4) pairs of Channellock pliers. Big ones for the big nut on flush valves, regular pair for regular use, regular pair with handles cut short for pedestal lav sink drains and the small pair for tight spots.


----------



## tungsten plumb

Tommy plumber said:


> In my humble opinion, it's best to have (4) pairs of Channellock pliers. Big ones for the big nut on flush valves, regular pair for regular use, regular pair with handles cut short for pedestal lav sink drains and the small pair for tight spots.


I never thought of cutting the handles to use on pedestal sinks.


----------



## Qball415

First time I've seen that as well. Usually when I hand tight nuts I've had no leaks. However having a plethera of channel lock pliers I will sacrifice a pair of 420's.


----------



## Widdershins

tungsten plumb said:


> I never thought of cutting the handles to use on pedestal sinks.


 I always thought that was why strap wrenches were invented.


----------



## Qball415

I willing to bet 90% of pz members who own a strap wrench have never used it on any plumbing application.


----------



## Widdershins

Qball415 said:


> I willing to bet 90% of pz members who own a strap wrench have never used it on any plumbing application.


 I use mine on ped lavs and flushometer valves all the time.

It's pretty much the only tool that will remove the infrared housing on flushometer valves without marring and scratching them up.


----------



## ibeplumber

Widdershins said:


> I use mine on ped lavs and flushometer valves all the time.
> 
> It's pretty much the only tool that will remove the infrared housing on flushometer valves without marring and scratching them up.


I do too. I have several different sizes. Flush valves, Faucet rebuilds.


----------



## tungsten plumb

Qball415 said:


> I willing to bet 90% of pz members who own a strap wrench have never used it on any plumbing application.


I would be one of those 90%. I don't even know where mine is :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I used a strap wrench on eye wash stations that came painted from factory


----------



## tungsten plumb

I think I'm gonna go look for my strap wrench :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz

Qball415 said:


> I willing to bet 90% of pz members who own a strap wrench have never used it on any plumbing application.


I'm a 10%'er.

We use them on 3" and 4" dresser couplings.


----------



## DesertOkie

Just got a pair of 12" knipex gators today. I like the 10" they are great, the 10" cobra's are great for some things but suck for others.


----------



## DesertOkie

plbgbiz said:


> I'm a 10%'er.
> 
> We use them on 3" and 4" dresser couplings.


You don't use smith blairs or mega lugs?


----------



## 504Plumber

I looked at the knipex since I needed new pliers... Couldn't bring myself to do it, ended up buying my trusty rigid pliers. I had 2 pair that are a couple years old now and still have a little grip left in them.


----------



## Widdershins

DesertOkie said:


> You don't use smith blairs or mega lugs?


 I just knew it -- You're a 90 percenter.:laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie

504Plumber said:


> I looked at the knipex since I needed new pliers... Couldn't bring myself to do it, ended up buying my trusty rigid pliers. I had 2 pair that are a couple years old now and still have a little grip left in them.


never seen them, are they the same as channel locks?


----------



## JK949

Qball415 said:


> I willing to bet 90% of pz members who own a strap wrench have never used it on any plumbing application.


I have two with the rubber straps and had a Ridgid with the canvas strap the was recently lost. I just saw the Klein strap wrench at a lumber yard and it looks GOOD!


----------



## Qball415

Proud to expose I've never owned anything with rubber straps. ;-)


----------



## SlickRick

Couple of pair of Knipex and my Fein multimaster, and I can rule the world.


----------



## tungsten plumb

SlickRick said:


> Couple of pair of Knipex and my Fein multimaster, and I can rule the world.


Is the Fien multimaster much better than the ridgid or bosch versions?


----------



## SlickRick

tungsten plumb said:


> Is the Fien multimaster much better than the ridgid or bosch versions?


I really don't know if it is or not. I know it's a great tool, and I love the 12' cord. 
The reviews I have read say they are the better of the non pro models .


----------



## tungsten plumb

SlickRick said:


> I really don't know if it is or not. I know it's a great tool, and I love the 12' cord.
> The reviews I have read say they are the better of the non pro models .


Well for double the price it should be better:laughing:.


----------



## SlickRick

If you don't have one, get one or the other, you will thank me later.


----------



## SlickRick

tungsten plumb said:


> Well for double the price it should be better:laughing:.


It has paid for itself many times over.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

I just bought a Ridgid multi-tool...Been putting off the purchase for a long time, all I can say is...Boy! Was that a stoopid thing to do, GREAT TOOL!


----------



## Titan Plumbing

BTW, at **** Depot...you can get a Multi-tool and one free accessory. I got the jigsaw option.


----------



## tungsten plumb

Titan Plumbing said:


> BTW, at **** Depot...you can get a Multi-tool and one free accessory. I got the jigsaw option.


Hmmm that's good to know. I was gonna buy the Bosch because I hate the color orange but that might have just swayed me.


----------



## HOMER

tungsten plumb said:


> Hmmm that's good to know. I was gonna buy the Bosch because I hate the color orange but that might have just swayed me.


correct me if Im "wroong"...

I think that Bosch uses only it's own blades and accessories
where as all the other multi tools(Dremel,Milwaukee,Rigid,Fein)
have interchangable blades and accessories


----------



## HOMER

Titan Plumbing said:


> I just bought a Ridgid multi-tool...Been putting off the purchase for a long time, all I can say is...Boy! Was that a stoopid thing to do, GREAT TOOL!


 
it' about time :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

did you go corded or cordless ?

great grout removing tool


----------



## Titan Plumbing

I know, I know...

I went corded. That was the only way to get the bonus.


----------



## DesertOkie

Titan Plumbing said:


> I just bought a Ridgid multi-tool...Been putting off the purchase for a long time, all I can say is...Boy! Was that a stoopid thing to do, GREAT TOOL!


It looks like an electric letherman.


----------



## Widdershins

tungsten plumb said:


> Hmmm that's good to know. I was gonna buy the Bosch because I hate the color orange but that might have just swayed me.


Stay away from the Bosch cordless -- I finally threw mine out after it destroyed its fifth battery.


----------



## tungsten plumb

HOMER said:


> correct me if Im "wroong"...
> 
> I think that Bosch uses only it's own blades and accessories
> where as all the other multi tools(Dremel,Milwaukee,Rigid,Fein)
> have interchangable blades and accessories


I thought that it was Rockwell model that wasn't interchangable. I'm gonna go google it :laughing:


----------



## tungsten plumb

Widdershins said:


> Stay away from the Bosch cordless -- I finally threw mine out after it destroyed its fifth battery.


I was gonna get the corded version. I'm probably gonna end up getting the Ridgid version.


----------



## Widdershins

tungsten plumb said:


> I thought that it was Rockwell model that wasn't interchangable. I'm gonna go google it :laughing:


I bought a custom made adapter for my Rockwell on ebay -- It'll take pretty much any blade I throw at it.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Widdershins said:


> I always thought that was why strap wrenches were invented.


 





I own several strap wrenches, but I prefer the feel of a channel lock pliers in my hand when I'm tightening the nut on a pedestal lav drain. For a pedestal lav drain, the strap wrench seems cumbersome to me.


----------



## tungsten plumb

Widdershins said:


> I bought a custom made adapter for my Rockwell on ebay -- It'll take pretty much any blade I throw at it.


So you have the rockwell version?


----------



## ChrisConnor

I bought the milwaukee cordless multi tool, since it fits the rest of the set. Just too cool. If I bought a corded one, it'd be the ridgid. I have the Ridgid fuego one handed recip saw and it's great.


----------



## Widdershins

tungsten plumb said:


> So you have the rockwell version?


 I do and I would recommend it.


----------



## Widdershins

ChrisConnor said:


> I bought the milwaukee cordless multi tool, since it fits the rest of the set. Just too cool. If I bought a corded one, it'd be the ridgid. I have the Ridgid fuego one handed recip saw and it's great.


 I've been looking at the Milwaukee cordless.

I just can't justify buying it when I have a perfectly good corded oscillating saw.

If you're already invested in the M12 tool line, then you should take a look at the rotary tool -- It's got the cordless Dremel rotary tool beat by a mile.


----------



## JK949

*Sonofa!!!*

Well, lost my 10" Cobra yesterday:furious:. Now I'm hoping for a callback. 

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/tools/hand-tools/10-inch-reaming-pliers/48-22-3110

So I picked up a pair of these instead. The grip is a bit different, the jaws are still narrow and I can ream pipe, so I'll see how the work out.


----------



## JK949

UPDATE!

There is no substitute for Knipex.

The Milwaukees just don't have the grip that I'm used to. A step up from standard blues but I'll be looking for a sale on a pair of Knipex, Craftsman or Rothenbergers.


----------



## union brother 1

Channel locks
#426
#420
#430
#440
ready for just about everything


----------



## RealCraftsMan

JK949 said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> There is no substitute for Knipex.
> 
> The Milwaukees just don't have the grip that I'm used to. A step up from standard blues but I'll be looking for a sale on a pair of Knipex, Craftsman or Rothenbergers.


 
Knipex or nothing...............hands down the best thing on the market. Thanks for the info on the milwaukees, was going to try them.


----------



## Widdershins

JK949 said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> There is no substitute for Knipex.
> 
> The Milwaukees just don't have the grip that I'm used to. A step up from standard blues but I'll be looking for a sale on a pair of Knipex, Craftsman or Rothenbergers.


The Milwaukee's look kind of unwieldy.


----------



## DesertOkie

The only thing bad about Knipex is they tear some stuff up. I love them but they are sharp and grippy.


----------



## Widdershins

DesertOkie said:


> The only thing bad about Knipex is they tear some stuff up. I love them but they are sharp and grippy.


I carry an ancient pair of square jawed Reed's for the delicate work.


----------



## DesertOkie

Widdershins said:


> I carry an ancient pair of square jawed Reed's for the delicate work.



Like the channels for sloan valves?


----------



## pilot light

Channel locks:thumbup:


----------



## Widdershins

DesertOkie said:


> Like the channels for sloan valves?


:yes::yes::yes:

One pair smooth jawed -- One pair with Teeth.:yes:

I'm not a big fan of squared jawed channel locks, but they do have their uses.


----------



## JK949

Widdershins said:


> The Milwaukee's look kind of unwieldy.


They are.


----------



## JK949

http://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/Rothenberger-Water-Pump-Pliers-p/G-70522.htm

Under $30 with ground shipping, looks tempting. I'll see if I can't use my $75 tool credit through Ferguson first.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

JK949 said:


> http://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/Rothenberger-Water-Pump-Pliers-p/G-70522.htm
> 
> Under $30 with ground shipping, looks tempting. I'll see if I can't use my $75 tool credit through Ferguson first.


 
For that price it's worth it, but if I ever buy another set it would only be a locking type. 

Once you hear it click you know no matter how hard you grip, it won't break loose from your setting. 

The thin jaws of that product is nice for many spots where you need to get into without a large thicker one keeping it from happening.


----------



## JK949

Have a locking 10" and 12" Rothenberger coming in through Fergy. With my $75 tool credit, should cost me under $20 out of pocket.

Made in Germany and looks identical to Knipex for less.


----------

